# I just found an old stove



## renegade (Nov 26, 2013)

I found and olde stove today,that was brought into our "swap shed" here at our local transfer station, i fell in love with this right away,i took a pic and brought to my jotul dealer,he has no idea who makes it ,and i can't find any info anywhere either.So here i am,anyone able to help? no markings anywhere just a number 6103-4….here is a pic of it…it has a cook top surface,green porcelan finish..please help! thank you.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks European to me and I would have snagged it in a split second too!  Lovely find.

Edit: did a quick google search of "stove" and that model number and found this: http://westernmass.craigslist.org/hsh/4206299176.html

So, I guess it's a Lange.  The info on Hearth: https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/lange-stoves/


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 26, 2013)

It's a model made by Lange.  Here's a short thread on that make.  Maybe that's a start for you.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/l-lange-wood-stove.69031/


----------



## renegade (Nov 27, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Looks European to me and I would have snagged it in a split second too!  Lovely find.
> 
> Edit: did a quick google search of "stove" and that model number and found this: http://westernmass.craigslist.org/hsh/4206299176.html
> 
> So, I guess it's a Lange.  The info on Hearth: https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/lange-stoves/


OMG  thanks a ton!, i can't believe you found a pic!! these forums are unbelievable!
It is so nice to see people interested in stoves! you have blown my mind THANK YOU TONS! HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO YOU!


----------



## renegade (Nov 27, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> It's a model made by Lange.  Here's a short thread on that make.  Maybe that's a start for you.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/l-lange-wood-stove.69031/


I am blown away by the help you guys gave me!!…i always help people, when i can,and now it came back to me!! i have no idea how you found this info!!
my lucky day thank you so much! happy thanks giving!


----------



## renegade (Nov 27, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> Looks European to me and I would have snagged it in a split second too!  Lovely find.
> 
> Edit: did a quick google search of "stove" and that model number and found this: http://westernmass.craigslist.org/hsh/4206299176.html
> 
> So, I guess it's a Lange.  The info on Hearth: https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/lange-stoves/


CAN'T STOP SMILING!!


----------



## begreen (Nov 27, 2013)

I can understand that. Lange made super stoves. You found a good one.


----------



## valley ranch (Nov 28, 2013)

That looks like a nice find. 

Richard


----------



## renegade (Nov 29, 2013)

begreen said:


> I can understand that. Lange made super stoves. You found a good one.


Yes, i seem to have an eye for cool things, once i read the info on this stove,i brought it in from the garage and set it in the family room next to my jotul….i think I'm going to name it.
p.s.  i love that quote from Russell.


----------



## renegade (Nov 29, 2013)

valley ranch said:


> That looks like a nice find.
> 
> Richard


ya know, its odd how happy that stove makes me,even if i don't use it,it's mine till i die.
If i build a detached garage i would put it out there,thanks for the nice words!


----------

